# Trouble with pharos grinder



## jackpugh (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm new here...basically I'm having trouble with my pharos grinder...it's around two years old, has developed an 'off' smell in the 'hopper' and all coffee ground through it when brewed tastes pretty 'off'. I've run rice through it to clean the burrs (I know this might not be the best idea) and also taken it apart completely to clean it. Neither of these has had any effect, although I'm pretty sure it is the grinder as I've tried other coffee/pre-ground coffee, different water, different brew methods etc. with the same result.

I know that might not be much to go on but any thoughts?

Cheers!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

jackpugh said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new here...basically I'm having trouble with my pharos grinder...it's around two years old, has developed an 'off' smell in the 'hopper' and all coffee ground through it when brewed tastes pretty 'off'. I've run rice through it to clean the burrs (I know this might not be the best idea) and also taken it apart completely to clean it. Neither of these has had any effect, although I'm pretty sure it is the grinder as I've tried other coffee/pre-ground coffee, different water, different brew methods etc. with the same result.
> 
> ...


Just sling it in the Dishwasher...bottom shelf....intensive cycle


----------



## jackpugh (Nov 25, 2013)

I've considered it! Would it do much damage?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

jackpugh said:


> I've considered it! Would it do much damage?


Yes....I was just kidding!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It's a terribly obvious thing to suggest but have you contacted OE (without mentioning dishwashers)?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Grind some coffee & cup it, or brew it in a French press to establish whether the "off flavours" are from the grinder, or brew method.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I chucked a pair of buggered burrs through the dishwasher once, they came out orange (coated in a thin layer of rust).


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

Dylan said:


> I chucked a pair of buggered burrs through the dishwasher once, they came out orange (coated in a thin layer of rust).


That would be due to the softening salt in dishwasher water.

Tony.


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

teejay41 said:


> That would be due to the softening salt in dishwasher water.
> 
> Tony.


But if you encapsulated the orange with spray-varnish, you could pretend they were Ti!


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

teejay41 said:


> But if you encapsulated the orange with spray-varnish, you could pretend they were Ti!


Or sell them to jeebsy???????


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Have you tried to sterilise the hopper?

Milton solution might work........


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Not sure what this is made from - is it the plastic one(?) - but Milton destroys plastics, so be wary!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

jonc said:


> Not sure what this is made from - is it the plastic one(?) - but Milton destroys plastics, so be wary!


Does Milton, as in the plastic baby bottle steriliser destroy plastics?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes. It discolours the babies bottles and warps them - over time admittedly.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

My wife suggests soaking in bicarbonate of soda? Apparently that neutralises stinkies.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Bicarb is a good idea. Might take a while though.


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> Does Milton, as in the plastic baby bottle steriliser destroy plastics?


I'm pretty sure it should not be allowed to come into contact with metals as it's corrosive. So, glass is OK and I believe most plastics too, but the milton's packaging should enlighten.

Tony.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Bicarb diluted in warm water is recommended for deodorising refrigerators


----------



## jackpugh (Nov 25, 2013)

Yes, have emailed OE but to no avail as of yet! Will try the bicarb...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

jackpugh said:


> Yes, have emailed OE but to no avail as of yet! Will try the bicarb...


 I hope you hear back - in any event - let us know about progress.


----------

